# What photo's to give a customer



## Sewerman415 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but I will anyway.

My buddy was fighting in a MMA Event and wanted me to take pictures of him before, during, and after his fight. I am by no means a professional, but am very eger to learn at thought this would be great practice. When I arrived at the gate the guys maning the gate told me I was not allowed to bring in a professional camera. I explained I was not a professional and that I just wanted to take photos of my buddy. Well, I pleaded with them for a minute and soon enough the man that was running the event walked passed the the door man stopped him and explained the situation. He looked at me and asked who I shot for. I explained, "nobody", and I was just taking some pics for a friend. He then asked who my friend was and what team he fought for. Lucky for me he was friends with my buddies fight team. He then told me the only way he would let me in is if I shot pictures for him and give him copy rights to all my photos, in return he would grant me a Media Pass. I was stunned, then quickly aggreed. This was my first feel of the power of walking around with a DSLR around my neck. 

Long story short, my question is, I took over 1300 pictures over a 3hr period. Should I give him all of them or just the ones I feel are worth keeping. After a quick scan through them only about 20% are worth keeping, maybe less. I don't know if giving him 1300 pics will discourage him from looking through them, or will he be disappointed if I don't give all to him. 

What is the norm when it comes to giving customers your picks, do most people go through them first or just give'm all up?


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 14, 2011)

Before we go any futher, do you understand that you handed him ownership  ofall the photos you took and they are no longer yours and that he controls what can be done with any of them?


----------



## ann (Dec 14, 2011)

I would pick out a few of my best shots and leave it at that.


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2011)

Sewerman415 said:


> He then told me the only way he would let me in is if I shot pictures for him and _*give him copy rights to all my photos*_, in return he would grant me a Media Pass.



At this point the question is - will "the man running the event" press the legal verbal agreement you entered into?

As Rephargotohp points out, you made a verbal agreement giving the man running the event ownership of every photo you took.

You don't have a customer.

Legally you can't post any of the photos on a personal web site, because legally they were never your photos. 
FWIW, it's all one word - Copyright.  

Copyright in the USA is Federal law - United States Code, Title 17  (USC 17)  You can read the Copyright laws here - U.S. Copyright Office - Copyright Law of the United States

You might find the FAQ's helpful -http://www.copyright.gov/help/faq/


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, you just learned a hard lesson in photography. You don't have a customer, you have an owner. He owns you and every image you took that night. You can't even give them to your friend as you don't own the right to do so anymore. 
I am sorry you had to learn the hard (and underhanded) way. If you want into an event like that find someone to shoot for-the college paper, the local paper, etc. You'll be shocked at how easy it is to get a press pass if you agree to share images and or a story with the media.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 14, 2011)

Did he make you sign anything?


----------

